# Heisenberg



## 2B1 (Apr 4, 2014)

Has anyone ever heard of and/or used any gear from a UGL by the name of Heisenberg? I have the opportunity to get my hands on some but can't seem to find any info on the lab anywhere. Someone hook a brother up with some knowledge...


----------



## HeyMrWaters (Apr 4, 2014)

Lol that's an epic lab name.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HeyMrWaters (Apr 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## _LG_ (Apr 4, 2014)

Is it blue?


----------



## independent (Apr 4, 2014)

This is so funny because i just started watching the breakimg had series. Damn its good.


----------



## futureMrO (Apr 4, 2014)

bigmoe65 said:


> This is so funny because i just started watching the breakimg had series. Damn its good.


damn we arnt gonna see you for a few days lol that show is addicting !!!


----------



## Krazieone56 (Apr 4, 2014)

Ya it defiantly is. I have list a few hours of much needed sleep watching it lol

KRAZIEONE


----------



## SwoleZilla (Apr 4, 2014)

ive used it an got an infection from it. I would stay away from it. i was using the prop/tren/mast combo


----------



## sneedham (Apr 4, 2014)

bigmoe65 said:


> This is so funny because i just started watching the breakimg had series. Damn its good.



Hell yeah.....do you want to hear how it ends?...lol

This Message Was Sent By ME!!!!!


----------



## Z82 (Apr 4, 2014)

Don't know about swolezilla but its some of the best oils you'll try. He was on a private board and stopped sponsoring due to personal issues. Tren, mast, test and dbol were all tits. You're probably talking about rico on SF


----------



## 2B1 (Apr 4, 2014)

M1T and Mibolerone are what I'm after. And, yes he was/is a private sponsor on another board.


----------



## Z82 (Apr 4, 2014)

If it was me looking for those things I would not hesitate. Rico is cool.


----------



## 2B1 (Apr 4, 2014)

Thanks for the education bros. I know he's a solid dude so I'm going to go ahead with the trade. I haven't been able to get M1T in a while. Both compounds will make a nice addition to my upcoming cycle. I've been off for over 18 months due to back surgery. After training natty for a month I have an epic plan in the works. I can't wait to log it. The show is about to begin bros...


----------



## SwoleZilla (Apr 4, 2014)

Z82 said:


> Don't know about swolezilla but its some of the best oils you'll try. He was on a private board and stopped sponsoring due to personal issues. Tren, mast, test and dbol were all tits. You're probably talking about rico on SF



Ya man I heard greet things too. Honestly I was prepping and using only that blend and it put me in the hospital with a white blood cell count of over 20k ever spot I shot swelled and turned red. Wasn't till I gained 10 lbs in water and ankles swelled up before I went into the hospital. Strong antibacterial via iv and two nights in the hospital. Last time I will ever take it. And I even gave the rest to a buddy who had the same effects so he just tossed it.


----------



## devildogusmc (Apr 4, 2014)

SwoleZilla said:


> Ya man I heard greet things too. Honestly I was prepping and using only that blend and it put me in the hospital with a white blood cell count of over 20k ever spot I shot swelled and turned red. Wasn't till I gained 10 lbs in water and ankles swelled up before I went into the hospital. Strong antibacterial via iv and two nights in the hospital. Last time I will ever take it. And I even gave the rest to a buddy who had the same effects so he just tossed it.



damn, do I miss the days of legit euro gear. 
I know a good bit of it's still around, but getting it through the snoops at customs is the aggravation.


----------



## 2B1 (Apr 5, 2014)

devildogusmc said:


> damn, do I miss the days of legit euro gear.
> I know a good bit of it's still around, but getting it through the snoops at customs is the aggravation.




No shit bro. I'd love to get HG but after 6 letters from customs, and losing a shit ton of dough, I'm fed up.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Apr 5, 2014)

HeyMrWaters said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





this guy rule!


----------



## _LG_ (Apr 5, 2014)

Mibolerone?
No shit? 
I want some.


----------



## FordFan (Apr 6, 2014)

Let me fire up the rv, it's time to cook


----------



## kobefan234 (Apr 8, 2014)

lol a rolling AAS lab


----------



## SuperLift (Apr 8, 2014)

Sounds frustrating man. That's enough to keep me away.


----------



## whitedragoon (Apr 9, 2014)

As far as I know he is new off the TOR network and sells through  an online black market like silkroad


----------



## tl0311 (Apr 9, 2014)

you fuckers  and your cheque drops are crazy.


----------



## 2B1 (Apr 9, 2014)

Yeah buddy!!! Let's roll... Well, starting Monday anyway... I lol'ed at the label. 10ml IM sterile vial label on a 30ml oral bottle. Oh well...


----------



## oufinny (Apr 9, 2014)

2B1 said:


> Yeah buddy!!! Let's roll... Well, starting Monday anyway... I lol'ed at the label. 10ml IM sterile vial label on a 30ml oral bottle. Oh well...



What all did you end up getting?  Cheque drops, shit I've never even seen them but always wanted to try them even for just a few workouts.


----------



## 2B1 (Apr 9, 2014)

1mg/60ml Cheque Drops & 15mg/120ml Methyl 1-Test. Couldn't help it, I had to try the Mibolerone for today's w/o. Pulse and B/P were quite elevated and I felt like throwing a 45 like a frisbee every time I looked at one lol. Thumbs up!


----------



## BigAlpha (Apr 10, 2014)

SwoleZilla said:


> Ya man I heard greet things too. Honestly I was prepping and using only that blend and it put me in the hospital with a white blood cell count of over 20k ever spot I shot swelled and turned red. Wasn't till I gained 10 lbs in water and ankles swelled up before I went into the hospital. Strong antibacterial via iv and two nights in the hospital. Last time I will ever take it. And I even gave the rest to a buddy who had the same effects so he just tossed it.


That's crazy.


----------



## heckler7 (Apr 10, 2014)

never seen cheque drops, how would you know its not dbol or superdrol


----------



## 2B1 (Apr 11, 2014)

heckler7 said:


> never seen cheque drops, how would you know its not dbol or superdrol




Mibolerone is a crazy aggression and strength increase agent. There's no way to mistake it for either of these compounds. It's effects are felt very rapidly after administration unlike dbol or superdrol.


----------



## vizman (Jul 3, 2014)

Has anyone tried these? Do you inject or drink?


----------

